# Femara / Letrozole Urgent Questions



## lexx7

Will try posting this in a few places as I'm unsure where is best :blush:

Ok, so natural ivf was a no go as I didn't ovulate :cry: then mild ivf was a no go as consultant was away last month :shrug: and then December arrives and it can't be done as treatment will run into Christmas and they don't want to interrupt their dinner:dohh: So I question if the reason I haven't conceived in 4 and a half years is perhaps due to me ovulating once every blue moon and the guy says, "errrm yes, probably!":shrug: To cut a long story short, I went through the last 3 months having internal scans to track ovulation, the first month was all perfect and I ovulated but the last 2 I haven't at all :cry: So I told him that we can't do anything in January and would have to wait until February for the mild ivf, but surely if my tubes, ovaries and womb are all good (having had a 4d scan and far too many internal scans) and it would seem that I just don't ovulate often on my own, would it be an idea to try something to make it happen and then try the good old fashioned way?? :shrug: He then agreed and as I'm paranoid about clomid and all it's nasty side effects and worsening of endo, he suggested femara and hope it works and then no need for the ivf :happydance:

I'm super nervous about taking any medication as I have Myasthenia, Ic (bladder disease) and endo, along with some wierd chest pain and nausea that has gone unexplained/un-labelled for the last 3 years and I just have to put up with it when it happens!! I don't take anything for any of these issues as the side effects aren't worth it as they just aggravate the other conditions so I just get by. I'm ok with the Ic thanks to a natural thing but I don't know if I can take this whilst taking femara so I won't just in case, I also know it can't be taken in the first trimester The only other things I take are probiotics, folic acid and mumomega. 

Sorry, I never write a short post :blush:

My period is due any day and I can feel the cramps looming as I type:wacko: the last period I had was horrifically painful and was one that I couldn't carry on through the worst part as I was on the floor crying in pain and on the verge of throwing up and I just pray this one is ok :thumbup: 

So, I have to take the Femara from day 3 to 7 at a 5mg dose. 

Here are my questions which I hope you lovely ladies can answer:

1 - What side effects have people experienced with this? I read somewhere about dizziness and weakness and this makes my heart sink with me having Myasthenia. Anyone have any problems with this? The other one I read is insomnia :wacko: I already have times when I can't sleep due to pelvic discomfort and it has a knock on effect to the Mg also. Anyone have this problem?

2 - The main thing I've read about it is causes hot flushes and headaches - anyone have these and how do you deal with them? I know taking paracetamol can stop ovulation so I don't want to be popping those for any headache as it will defeat the object of the femara. How do you manage hot flushes?

3 - When is the best time to take Femara? Morning, afternoon, evening? I know some say taking meds at night is best so that any side effects will be slept through but I'm unsure of this as it doesn't leave the body that quickly? 

4 - Any success stories using femara?

Thanks so much for reading and for any help and advice - much appreciated :flower:


----------



## BrittasticTX

I took my first round of Letrazole early this month. The only side effects I really experienced were the hot flashes, and I had some hormonal side effects, mostly just feeling brief flights of anxiety (but I'm prone to that anyway)

The hot flashes were annoying but not unbearable. Luckily its winter, so just step outside until you feel comfortable again! The headaches were mild and I didn't experience ANY insomnia.

The good news is that drug is supposed to be GREAT for endometriosis and painful periods, you may find you have more positive side effects than negative! I had great results, 2 large follicles that both released. We'll find out in a couple of days if they took or not. Good luck to you!


----------



## cooch

Side effects- Incredibly sore head for a number of days (but I can put up with it for a baby). Also it may make you ovulate earlier- so prepare to BD every couple of days after AF just in case. I wouldn't worry about taking paracetamol for the headaches, its never been mentioned to me to be something that would stop Femara working. Never had a hot flush.

Best Time- I have been told to take before breakfast but have heard other ladies say different things.

Success- So far I have had proven ovulation on it. I'm now on my first month of it since my lap, fingers crossed.

Was wondering if you had a lap to get rid of endo, if not why not??? I had lap at start of November and they got rid of my endo (fair enough it may come back- but it cleaned me up).

Check these links out as there are loads of ladies who can help answer.

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/805059-first-cycle-letrozole-femara.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/601165-anyone-femara.html


----------



## no_regrets_91

I can't really speak for femera itself because I took 100mg clomid then 10mg femera then tomoxifen. but with all of these meds in the same cycle the sideffects I experienced were... Horrific hot flashes! that were like every 10 minutes. extream irritability! (understatement!) 

other then that I didn't get any headaches, my lining was fine, I don't really remember anything else though. I don't have a success story though as I didn't even respond. 

I have heard alot of good things about femera tho. I just have difficult overies. You may be able to just try it for a month femera leaves your system alot faster then clomid does and if you have problems with your other conditions during that month then just don't try it again. Good luck I hope you don't have to do another IVF. :hugs:


----------



## lexx7

BrittasticTX - thanks for your reply :flower: I did actually say to my husband yesterday, that if hot flashes then it's a good job it's winter :haha: Great news about it being good for endo :thumbup: I really hope you get a little Christmas miricle bfp :dust: please do let me know :hugs:

Cooch - I read a medical report that paracetamol has been shown to delay ovulation if taken around the time ovulation is occuring and can even stop it altogether - I've had it happen :wacko: Hopefully if I do get a headache from the femara then it will be early enough to take one but I will try not to chance it, or more to the point, hope I don't need to :winkwink: Yes I've had 2 laps for endo but they were almost 6 years ago. The first was simply to find the cause of sudden severe bladder pain 24/7 and that's how they found the endo, which actually wasn't causing me any issues but they led me to believe it was so I foolishly went for another lap only 2 months later to laser and it made the bladder pain incredibly worse which left me in a very dark place. Yes it can come back and to be fair, even with a lap it's never all truly gone - it's impossible to get it all and the scaring isn't a good thing either, but I didn't know any of this years ago :wacko: Hopefully the femara will help you with the endo and I hope it will for me also. I've been experiencing pelvic discomfort for over 2 years now that is being blamed on bowel issues / endo but another lap is out of the question and I don't beleive it necessary. Thanks for the links.

no_regrets_91 - sorry to hear of your experience. Hope you have success very soon :dust: I'm willing to give the femara a try and yes I will have to see how things go with this month as to wheter I try it again, but here's to hoping I don't need to :happydance: :flower: :baby:


----------



## Chiles

GL!!!


----------



## MKHewson

I am on 7.5mg day 4-8 + 1500mg Metformin, I have had zero side effects, and great ovulation. The only thing I have now is more intense AF due to a stronger hormonal response. GL to you


----------



## MrsCompass

Hey Lexx - I am also on Femara. This cycle is my first round. 
Side effects? Wicked headaches that lasted 2 days after my last tablet of 2.5mg.
Results? 3 mature follicles but only released 2. Still good :)

I also used hcg trigger shot with my femara. 

Overall, Femara is working for me and I'm hoping for my BFP in 8 days. 

Goodluck!


----------



## MrsCompass

I fogot to mention that I took them each night, before bed ... for 5 days. My dosage was 2.5mg.


----------



## Shareena

Hi Lexx,

I also took femara (2.5mg from cd3-7)
The worst symptoms were headaches and body aches but it went away on its own once i was done with the medication
I only had one follie at 26mm with 9 mm lining and ovulated on Cd15

Its worth a try as long as you are being monitored since you already have some problems.

Good luck

As far as success goes, I am still waiting to test on Dec.16.


----------



## Charisse28

No side effects last cycle at 5mg but this cycle with 7.5mg I am experiencing bone/joint pain and fatigue, other than that I'm fine.


----------

